# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  Cannot install newer graphics drivers, any ideas?

## Confucius

I posted this on tomshardware but thought I'd post it here too if anyone can help.




> Hello, 
> I'm trying to install graphic drivers for my 980m sli but each time I do after the PC restarts my screen looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to manage to navigate to safemode and uninstall my drivers for it to return to normal. This used to only happen with nvidia drivers above 359.00 but now it is happening with all drivers. (Update: 359.00 and below now work)
> 
> What I've tried so far is:
> ...

----------


## crist56

Its been years and I also need this. Regards 8 Best Neck Knife 2022

----------

